
New H-1B Guidelines Crack Down on Computer Programmer Jobs - palakchokshi
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-03/new-h-1b-guidelines-crack-down-on-computer-programmer-jobs?cmpid=socialflow-twitter-business
======
dingdongding
Does this affect every computer programmer job or some specific set?

